# Wrongful beastie useage?



## Dru (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.777icons.com/libs/net/freebsd.htm

Dunno if its similar enough to count, but just seemed kinda messed up, and wanted to see what you guys thought.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 21, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_daemon:



> The copyright of the BSD daemon is held by Marshall Kirk McKusick (a very early BSD developer who worked with Bill Joy). He has freely licensed the mascot for individual "personal use within the bounds of good taste (an example of bad taste was a picture of the BSD daemon blowtorching a Solaris logo)." Any use requires both a copyright notice and attribution. Reproduction of the daemon in quantity, such as on T-shirts and CDROMs requires advance permission from McKusick, who restricts its use to implementations having to do with BSD and not as a company logo (although companies with BSD-based products such as Scotgold and Wind River Systems have gotten this kind of permission). McKusick has said that during the early 1990s "I almost lost the daemon to a certain large company because I failed to show due diligence in protecting it. So, I've taken due diligence seriously since then."



The icon is ugly though.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 21, 2009)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> The icon is ugly though.



Concur with you. That one certainly doesn't look like the cheerful daemon that we are used to.


----------



## aragon (Dec 21, 2009)

It looks like a masked, ninja beastie.


----------



## sixtydoses (Dec 21, 2009)

I thought it looked somewhat disfigured.


----------



## oliverh (Dec 23, 2009)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_daemon:
> 
> 
> 
> The icon is ugly though.



It's a copyright for exactly this kind of daemon. It's not a copyright for every demon wearing a fork. So if you draw it yourself, it's yours.


----------

